# Fisher minute mount 2 truckside wiring 2007 & up toyota tundra



## wbenjamin

FISHER MINUTE MOUNT II PLOW TRUCKSIDE 3 WIRE WIRING & HOMESTEADER PUSH/MOUNT PLATES 2007 AND UP TOYOTA TUNDRA This Wiring will fit Fisher Minute Mount 2 Plow Setups or Homesteader Plows for 2007 and up Toyota Tundra's. The Push/Mounting Plates are from a Homesteader Plow and Fit 2007 and up Toyota Tundra and are included. This wiring and module can be used on the Fisher Plow setup whitch is available for the 2007 and Up Tundra, with Fisher Plow Push Plates. These are from a 2008 Tundra. Used 1 season. Does not include Plow, Controller, lights or any off truck items. Includes everything you see in the photo's. $450 or BO. Email me please.


----------



## flying251g

Do you still have this mount/ if yes do you know if it will fit a tacoma as well as the tundra.
thank you


----------



## mercer_me

flying251g;1184260 said:


> Do you still have this mount/ if yes do you know if it will fit a tacoma as well as the tundra.
> thank you


I don't think those push plates will fit a Tundra. FYI they arn't MM2 push plates, they are Homesteader push plates that can only be used for a Homesteader.


----------



## wbenjamin

*Fisher minute mount ii plow truckside 3 wire wiring*

Anyone can use this wiring harness? Best offer? I will separate from the Homesteader Push Plates.The wiring is usable on a Fisher Minute Mount II setup also, and many of the wires can be broken out for other applications as well. I priced one of the wires from the local Plow Dealer and it was $240 for just 1 wire! Will consider all offers.


----------



## thanhtran

*still available?*

Hi I would like to buy it for 250 if you still have it. Please let me knowtymusicussmileyflag


----------



## thanhtran

*harness*

please let me know if it still available thanks


----------

